# 100 Free Patterns



## Mary Diaz (Mar 30, 2012)

Enjoy!

http://www.repeatcrafterme.com/p/crocheting.html


----------



## DHobbit (Jan 11, 2014)

:thumbup:


----------



## LadyBecket (Jun 26, 2012)

Thank you for the link to some fabulous patterns!!!


----------



## jeannietta (Mar 14, 2011)

Very nice especially the baby hats.


----------



## standsalonewolf (Dec 1, 2011)

2 needles only


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

Thanks for the link.


----------



## tamy04951 (May 16, 2014)

Oh thank you so very much for this link I am making playfood for my neighbors children for Christmas and the corndog listed on there is absolutely perfect!!!


----------



## Mevbb (Sep 5, 2011)

Thanks, I think the love bug lovey is so cute.


----------



## Indian2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Thank you...see some great gifts for grandchildren.


----------



## Mary Diaz (Mar 30, 2012)

You are welcome
Glad to share


----------



## bobmaran (Sep 3, 2014)

very helpful!


----------



## zasu (Mar 4, 2013)

Thanks so much - so cute!


----------



## train (Nov 6, 2011)

thank you, the little coin purses were so cute!


----------



## TAYATT (Mar 11, 2014)

Thank you for sharing!


----------

